

Angel Investors To Avoid  - cwan
http://www.forbes.com/2009/12/08/avoiding-angel-investor-entrepreneurs-finance-zwilling.html

======
dlytle
This is not actually a list of specific angel investors to avoid; that would
have been a lot more useful.

The real problem is that most of the traits listed in this article are really
hard to discover without having worked with the investor. At that point,
you're past the whole "avoidance" part of the process, and well into the
"you're in trouble" phase.

